# Monaco: preso Tielemans per 23 mln di euro.



## ralf (12 Maggio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Planete-asm.fr, Monaco e Anderlecht hanno raggiunto un accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Youri Tielemans in terra monegasca. All'Anderlecht andranno 23 milioni di euro. Sempre secondo il portale francese molto vicino al club monegasco, Tielemans avrebbe già firmato il contratto settimana scorsa e per le regole Uefa non potrà essere ufficializzato prima dell'apertura del calcio mercato francese (9 giugno).


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Maggio 2017)

Se fosse vero, c'è da mangiarsi le mani.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Planete-asm.fr, Monaco e Anderlecht hanno raggiunto un accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Youri Tielemans in terra monegasca. All'Anderlecht andranno 23 milioni di euro. Sempre secondo il portale francese molto vicino al club monegasco, Tielemans avrebbe già firmato il contratto settimana scorsa e per le regole Uefa non potrà essere ufficializzato prima dell'apertura del calcio mercato francese (9 giugno).



Meno de Kessie


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2017)

Bel talento, ma il Milan più che mai ha bisogno di certezze, mi strapperei i capelli se perdessimo Fabregas piuttsto.


----------



## de sica (12 Maggio 2017)

Bah.. e noi kessie 28 milioni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Maggio 2017)

Ma dai per quella cifra andava preso tutta la vita.


----------



## sballotello (12 Maggio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero, c'è da mangiarsi le mani.



verissimo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Maggio 2017)

Pazzesco che questo ragazzo non interessasse a nessuno...bravo Monaco!


----------



## Igniorante (12 Maggio 2017)

Meno male che era il pupillo di Mirabelli... Bravi somari, poi andate a spendere 28 per Kessie mi raccomando


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2017)

Lo rivenderanno a 50/60 milioni tra qualche anno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Planete-asm.fr, Monaco e Anderlecht hanno raggiunto un accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Youri Tielemans in terra monegasca. All'Anderlecht andranno 23 milioni di euro. Sempre secondo il portale francese molto vicino al club monegasco, Tielemans avrebbe già firmato il contratto settimana scorsa e per le regole Uefa non potrà essere ufficializzato prima dell'apertura del calcio mercato francese (9 giugno).



Io spero che non sia vero.. la speranza è l'ultima a morire 
poteva fare sa il regista che la mezzala che trequartista.. insomma poteva fare tutto XD 

dai Mirabelli si diceva che l'adoravi... rifilagli che in serie A può crescere molto come giocatore !! 
(pura verità tra l'altro !) 
a loro non gli interessano i money ma un percorso di crescita di tutto rispetto per diventare grandi


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Maggio 2017)

Dopo Jorge, un altro bel colpo in prospettiva per il Monaco. Stanno lavorando davvero bene con i giovani.


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2017)

Grandissimo colpo, 23 milioni sono una bazzecola: con una cifra del genere in Premier ci compri la punta titolare della penultima in classifica.


----------



## Doctore (12 Maggio 2017)

magari non ci voleva venire al milan eh...In ogni caso non mi pare che real barca mach utd abbiano fatto tutte ste gran offerte


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Maggio 2017)

Non capisco chi lo confronta con Kessiè, sono giocatori di ruolo e caratteristiche completamente diverse. Certo che il Monaco ha fatto comunque un affarone.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Meno male che era il pupillo di Mirabelli... Bravi somari, poi andate a spendere 28 per Kessie mi raccomando



Giocatori completamente diversi per caratteristiche e che il fenomeno lo ha fatto in Belgio, non chissá dove. Calma.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Giocatori completamente diversi per caratteristiche e che il fenomeno lo ha fatto in Belgio, non chissá dove. Calma.



Non si confronta il ruolo, ma il talento e le potenzialità, almeno per quanto mi riguarda... Se le cifre son quelle, è un gran colpo, c'è poco da dire. 
Vedremo se manterrà le aspettative, ma trattandosi della Ligue 1 credo proprio di sì.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Maggio 2017)

2-3 anni e lo prendiamo noi allora  faccia con tranquillità il suo percorso nel principato


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Maggio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Pazzesco che questo ragazzo non interessasse a nessuno...bravo Monaco!



Lo hanno convinto col progetto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Giocatori completamente diversi per caratteristiche e che il fenomeno lo ha fatto in Belgio, non chissá dove. Calma.



in realtà pure nelle competizioni europee ha fatto un figurone 
però a parte questo.. anche se vuoi guardare il campionato come paragone
si vede subito quando uno ha tecnica da vendere.. ha tiro.. ambidestro entrambi di gran qualità.. visuale di gioco 
veloce e molta esperienza europea..

poi non è che non era cercato dalle Big ma erano lui e l'agente che rifiutavano di trasferirsi !
non volevano correre troppo per continuare il loro percorso di crescita..
adesso si vede che vuole confrontarsi con un'altro campionato ma su di lui c'era una gran fila.. 
tipo Real Madrid tanto per dirne uno 

questa cosa lo rende ancora + appetibile perché dimostra che entrambi non sono dei mercenari e pensano che la cosa più importante sia il progetto societario e la carriera... tipo Rodriguez gran talento anche lui, si trasferisce al Real Madrid in giovane età e tutt'ora gioca a sprazzi (enorme spreco!)


----------



## kolao95 (13 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non si confronta il ruolo, ma il talento e le potenzialità, almeno per quanto mi riguarda... Se le cifre son quelle, è un gran colpo, c'è poco da dire.
> Vedremo se manterrà le aspettative, ma trattandosi della Ligue 1 credo proprio di sì.



Mah, non la vedo così. Se Montella e Mirabelli hanno concordato che vicino a Jack e al regista serve un centrocampista di forza, e non un centrocampista di fantasia perchè prendere Tielemans e ritrovarsi con scompensi tattici?


----------



## kolao95 (13 Maggio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> in realtà pure nelle competizioni europee ha fatto un figurone
> però a parte questo.. anche se vuoi guardare il campionato come paragone
> si vede subito quando uno a tecnica da vendere.. a tiro.. ambidestro entrambi di gran qualità.. visuale di gioco
> veloce e molta esperienza europea..
> ...


Non lo so, io lo conosco poco. Non sto giudicando il giocatore in sè.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Maggio 2017)

maledetti.....classico giocatore da prendere a prescindere. Un talento puro e cristallino.


----------



## Casnop (13 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> maledetti.....classico giocatore da prendere a prescindere. Un talento puro e cristallino.



Già. La preferenza di Mirabelli per questo giocatore era stata rivelata, in tempi non sospetti, da cronisti come Pedulla' e Criscitiello, che hanno dimostrato in piu occasioni di avere vicinanza al neo direttore sportivo rossonero. Nella costruzione di una squadra entrano però in gioco tanti diversi e complessi fattori, non ultimi le concrete esigenze tattiche e l'opinione di coloro che con l'interessato devono condividere decisioni sul mercato. In un'ottica di mezzala di regia nel 433, ed al netto di doverose preoccupazioni di tenuta difensiva, che rimane tuttora l'unico limite del giovane belga, Tielemans avrebbe saputo dare certezze, ma in un mercato importante, di struttura, con tanti giocatori da acquisire ed un budget non illimitato, per quel ruolo si starebbe optando per una scelta conservativa come Bonaventura, o, se le condizioni di mercato lo consentiranno, per una alternativa molto interessante come Pellegrini, non a caso un eletto da Montella. Scelte che debbono essere accettate, e che saranno in ogni caso giudicate sui fatti.


----------



## Doctore (13 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Meno male che era il pupillo di Mirabelli... Bravi somari, poi andate a spendere 28 per Kessie mi raccomando



Grazie a dio non fai il ds del milan


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mah, non la vedo così. Se Montella e Mirabelli hanno concordato che vicino a Jack e al regista serve un centrocampista di forza, e non un centrocampista di fantasia perchè prendere Tielemans e ritrovarsi con scompensi tattici?


 
Non metto neanche io in dubbio le possibili potenzialità del giocatore, ma questa cosa l'avevo detto anche io. Il mercato si fa anche in base al bisogno. E poi se dovesse rivelarsi un bel prospetto e se tutto dovesse andare come speriamo.. fra 3/4 anni nell'asta sicuramente ci saremo anche noi!


----------



## Igniorante (13 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Grazie a dio non fai il ds del milan



Peccato tu invece non ne faccia l'avvocato difensore, non ti sarebbe riuscito bene, ma sicuramente l'impegno sarebbe stato apprezzabile


----------



## Doctore (13 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Peccato tu invece non ne faccia l'avvocato difensore, non ti sarebbe riuscito bene, ma sicuramente l'impegno sarebbe stato apprezzabile



Difendo o attacco in base alle conseguenze.
Al momento attacco solo chi fa preconcetti inutili senza neanche sapere che squadra sarà e il quadro generale...
Ti assicuro che sarò il primo attaccare fassone mirabelli se ad esempio a centrocampo mi troverò con kessie e montolivo....non ho paura di cambiare idea.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Difendo o attacco in base alle conseguenze.
> Al momento attacco solo chi fa preconcetti inutili senza neanche sapere che squadra sarà e il quadro generale...
> Ti assicuro che sarò il primo attaccare fassone mirabelli se ad esempio a centrocampo mi troverò con kessie e montolivo....non ho paura di cambiare idea.



Lo stesso vale per me e per qualsiasi altra persona con un minimo di intelligenza, se cerchi in altre discussioni ne troverai parecchie in cui ho elogiato Fassone, talvolta criticato e talvolta approvato i nomi usciti per il mercato e le cifre trapelate, sia come costo che come budget ecc..ecc..
Semplicemente, nel caso di Tielemans, è un giocatore che avrei voluto molto...sicuramente più di Kessie, come capacità (nonostante il ruolo sia completamente diverso) e come potenzialità...e quindi mi fa storcere il naso se va da un'altra parte, sopratutto a cifre ridicole.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2017)

*ORA BASTA!

Qua dentro ognuno è libero di pensare come vuole su giocatori e/o dirigenti nei limiti del rispetto. Tuttavia non è ammissibile provocare altri utenti. *


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Maggio 2017)

Personalmente non credo minimamente nel trasferimento per soli 23 milioni. Credo ci sia qualcosa di losco sotto, pagamenti extra o tramite future rivendite. E impensabile una tale somma per un talento di questo livello.

Se poi consideriamo che il Monaco, come dimostrato ampiamente tramite Football Leaks, e spesso coinvolto in affari al limite della legalita il quadro e completo.


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Personalmente non credo minimamente nel trasferimento per soli 23 milioni. Credo ci sia qualcosa di losco sotto, pagamenti extra o tramite future rivendite. E impensabile una tale somma per un talento di questo livello.
> 
> Se poi consideriamo che il Monaco, come dimostrato ampiamente tramite Football Leaks, e spesso coinvolto in affari al limite della legalita il quadro e completo.



Ma sicuramente ci sono grosse percentuali per cifre future...il Monaco con i fatti può dimostrare che ad ogni sessione di mercato sa vendere a cifre molto alte, ecco che una percentuale futura di vendita può andare benissimo all'Anderlecht...per ora 23 mln non sono noccioline, un domani ne becca se tutto va bene altrettanti.


----------



## ralf (14 Maggio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Personalmente non credo minimamente nel trasferimento per soli 23 milioni. Credo ci sia qualcosa di losco sotto, pagamenti extra o tramite future rivendite. E impensabile una tale somma per un talento di questo livello.
> 
> Se poi consideriamo che il Monaco, come dimostrato ampiamente tramite Football Leaks, e spesso coinvolto in affari al limite della legalita il quadro e completo.



Vero, il Monaco lavora molto con i fondi d'investimento, basti vedere di chi è realmente il cartellino di Bernardo Silva. Cmq in Francia dicono che il procuratore ha avuto un ruolo fondamentale nella scelta, vive a Monaco ed è in ottimi rapporti con la dirigenza monegasca.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2017)

Comunque a fine campionato si saprà la verità... 
sicuramente cambia aria


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2017)

Mi piace moltissimo ma non abbiamo soldi infiniti e in un 4231 non ci può stare... e in un 433 abbiamo già Bonaventura titolare. Non vedo motivi per prenderlo.
Poi se fossimo nella situazione Juve andrei direttamente a Bruxelles. Ma a noi servono prima di tutto una mezzala destra (Kessie) e un regista (Torreira o Badelj).
Ovviamenre se possiamo pure prendere 3 giocatori dello stesso livello dei titolari allora tanto meglio.
E proprio per questo che e meglio dimenticare pure Pellegrini (che mi piace molto).


----------



## ralf (14 Maggio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi piace moltissimo ma non abbiamo soldi infiniti e in un 4231 non ci può stare... e in un 433 abbiamo già Bonaventura titolare. Non vedo motivi per prenderlo.
> Poi se fossimo nella situazione Juve andrei direttamente a Bruxelles. Ma a noi servono prima di tutto una mezzala destra (Kessie) e un regista (Torreira o Badelj).
> Ovviamenre se possiamo pure prendere 3 giocatori dello stesso livello dei titolari allora tanto meglio.
> E proprio per questo che e meglio dimenticare pure Pellegrini (che mi piace molto).



Torreira è davvero un bel centrocampista, sembra veramente il nuovo Pizarro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2017)

Se dovessimo ascoltare il forum avremmo un Milan l'anno prossimo costruito con 300 milioni con 30 under 25 in rosa..non si costruiscono così le squadre forti..specie partendo dalle macerie..


----------



## antonio92 (15 Maggio 2017)

non c'è nulla di strano nel prezzo, per il mercato belga sarà già un record (attualmente è 18 milioni per fellaini all' everton), lo abbiamo scritto mille volte che con 25 milioni si prendeva.


----------

